# Blue Appears Purple on 22" Dell LCD Monitor



## Xenon (Dec 27, 2007)

I recently ordered a 22" widescreen flat panel LCD monitor from Dell (the UltraSharp 2208WFP). Most things seem to be working just fine. The only problem I'm having is certain shades of blue are appearing as purple on the monitor. The particular shade of blue is the exact same blue as used on links in Google searches. I noticed that whenever I go to Google, all the links appear purple as opposed to blue (default). 

Could this be a problem with the monitor or can it be fixed on the computer itself? I tried different display configurations and it is still happening.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Does the monitor come with a CD containing a driver and Color Profile?

Go to Start > Control Panel > Display > Settings tab > Advanced button > Color Management tab, and click the Add button to load the correct color profile for your monitor from the CD.

Have you tried adjusting the color settings using the monitor buttons? Also, is there an option for color temperature? Warm will increase the red tones and cold will increase the blue tones.

Check the monitor connnector for any bent or missing pins.


----------



## lancewhit (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi,

I'm having the exact same problem with my 22" Dell monitor. I've checked all the settings. The color profile is set correctly. I've tried changing the color balance, temp, and other settings. No matter what I do, I still get that same purple glow or haze around blue text.

I plugged the monitor into a different PC with a different graphics card and OS. Same problem. I called Dell, and they sent me a new 22" monitor. Same problem.

I don't know if it's a defect with these specific monitors, or just a bad setting somewhere. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## j8lue (Dec 6, 2010)

Same problem on a Dell P2311H coupled via DVI to a MacBook pro 2.2 Ghz / Mac OS X 10.5.

Changing the profile to that from the Dell installation CD makes no difference. Tried the standard OS X calibration functions. Colors look natural on the notebook screen.

It seems like it is only the blue. Red and green are pretty much the same on both screens. I tried to approximate the blue on the P2311H while working on the notebook screen. Left: 0 0 255. Right: approximated how 0 0 255 looks on the Dell.










Any color calibration experts around? This must be a common problem in screen calibrations?


----------

